# I have many vices, BUT.....



## joebiplane (Sep 6, 2011)

I don't have one that will hold work on my Grizzly SX3 mill the way work should be held.
I know from reading that Kurt vices are about as good as a vice can get.
However I simply cannot afford to spend more than about $100. without getting a ton of ' Hot tongue and Cold shoulder for dinner at home ....and I don't want to deal with that
I have looks on EBay and Craig's list and$300-$400.  seeems to be the price range AT BEST... and used doesn't get any cheaper
I would like a 4" to 5" vice that doesn't push up while tightening... i have a Shop Fox6" that turn and angles from grizzly and it is just not decent quality and it is not ... and it was not expensive so i understand.
But I would like to hear from members who have gotten a vice that works well at a price that I might be able to afford. 
There might be something out there and a member might know about it
So i will " live in hope .....and die in dispair"
Thanks for any leads
Joe


----------



## November X-ray (Sep 6, 2011)

I have had good success with one of these - http://www.wttool.com/index/page/pr...uct_name/Precision+Milling+Machine+Vises+(WT)

It works for my meager needs!

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Magnum (Sep 6, 2011)

I am not familiar with the Grizzly SX3. But I can say I got the Tormach vise with my mill and soon found that I really could not find any jaws for it, unless I made them myself. So I bought a Kurt D688 6" and now any jaws I buy I know will fit and I can use the vise on a larger machine. It is actually to big for my mill, but works nice.

probably something to think about, is can you use it later if you need to.


----------



## Ed. (Sep 6, 2011)

As you already have a mill, why don't you make one if you have access to a welder and or scrap metal, I made a couple of large vices out of scrap metal for my welding benches, but didn't have access to a mill. If you don't weld you could still make one on the mill quite easily and make a nice vice to suit your needs. The ones I made weighed in at 45Kg and 70Kg, and cost for each one was about $60-100, the cost was mainly in paint and consumables such as cutting/grinding disks, gas and MIG wire. The scrap metal was free. ## Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## joebiplane (Sep 6, 2011)

November X-ray link=topic=3442.msg24701#msg24701 date=1315353457 said:
			
		

> I have had good success with one of these - http://www.wttool.com/index/page/pr...uct_name/Precision+Milling+Machine+Vises+(WT)
> 
> Good luck in your search.




[size=18pt]]*Can you squeeze a piece of steel in it without hammering it to death and have the parallels stay put or can you still slide them out?[/b[/size]*


----------



## November X-ray (Sep 7, 2011)

joebiplane (south jersey) link=topic=3442.msg24751#msg24751 date=1315363061 said:
			
		

> November X-ray link=topic=3442.msg24701#msg24701 date=1315353457 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
I usually use a piece of aluminum rod on the front jaw when working on parallels and I give the piece a light bump while tightening with a rubber mallet and after tightening I cannot get the parallels to budge although at times I would prefer to remove them.*


----------

